# Worried my gender scan was wrong



## rozzibee

What are the chances of a 16 week gender scan being wrong? I've got my 20 week scan in two weeks so I'm hoping they will double check for me then, although sometimes they can be quite funny about checking if you've already had a private scan, and she's written in my notes that i had a 16 week bonding scan!


----------



## the why bird

Why would they be funny with you?

I asked them to check she was 'still a girl' at every scan I had. Nobody minded.


----------



## rozzibee

One of my friends had a 16 week gender scan and they refused to check for her!


----------



## kimbob89

I had a 16 week scan and the lady ummd and ahhhd about the gender but thinks baby is a girl. I have not been able to accept it atall just because of her hesitation. From researching it seems obviously they can be wrong but most of the time they are right. I have my 20 week scan next Monday so hopefully Ill get it confirmed :)


----------



## rozzibee

To be fair, she did seem fairly sure, it took an hour for baby to get into the correct position, but once she could see she said without hesitation "it's a girl" and I could see the three dots. 

I guess more than anything it's disbelief that I'm having a girl after two boys!


----------



## leash27

I had a gender scan at 16 weeks and at first the tech couldn't see between baby's legs probably so she sent me off for a walk for 30 mins then I went back and she said it was a girl. I was over the moon as I really did want a little girl but the fact that she couldn't tell at first has had me a little worried since.

Had my 20 week scan this morning and the tech asked if we wanted to know the sex so I said yes. Thankfully, she hasn't grown a winky in the lady 4 weeks lol so we are still team pink. I didn't mention we had a private scan, I don't see the need really as it makes no difference to the NHS does it?

X


----------



## rozzibee

The sonographer who did my 16 week scan wrote in my green notes that we paid for a private 16 week bonding scan. Wish I'd "forgotten" to bring them x


----------



## fifie123

xx


----------



## Gizzyy

I worry about this a bit too lol.. x


----------



## kris85

I had my 20 week scan last week and found out gender - the guy that did it told me it was a girl based on the fact he didnt see boy bits, but he didn't look for long and didn't find or look for the girl bits.

Being paranoid I did a private scan as i wanted to know for sure and sure enough its a girl and i saw the 3 lines.

If you saw 3 dots and they were certain I would say its without doubt a girl! I was paranoid because i didnt see them with my first scan and read many stories of boy bits being tucked away hiding! 

congrats on getting a little girl!!!


----------



## kimbob89

Congrats on your little girl! I have no idea why they would write anything in your notes, I thought the notes were for medical stuff? I didnt even take my notes and before my private scan they stressed it was not a medical exam.


----------



## sedgeez

I actually had my private gender scan at 15 weeks 4 days. She said baby is definitely a girl, no boy bits and could clearly see the three dots. She said if the nhs tell me any different then they are wrong and she will scan me again for free.

A family member went to this place and they said girl, but nhs told her boy, so they went back and it was girl. Sure enough she now has a nearly one year old girl lol

I trust the private ones way more as they have more time to check correctly.

I have my 20 weeks scan in two days and I hope she's still a girl because we bought a lot of stuff lol


----------



## Tigerlilyb

Did they write the gender in your notes? Could you say that maybe baby didn't cooperate and you'd still like to know?


----------



## RinnaRoo

How do you get a private scan!?


----------



## rozzibee

This is what she wrote in my notes x

Oops, no idea why that's upside down
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Pandasnax

I recon all is ok :) i had a gender scan at 16+4 and he was definatly a boy! i said boy before the person scanning me did haha! did you get a potty shot? heres the one of my little boy as you can see im deffinitly on team blue haha
 



Attached Files:







1796667_10152236062958754_252979250_n.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 25


----------



## rozzibee

She didn't give me a potty shot. I wish she had now, would feel more confident I think. Is it bad that I'm considering getting another one done to make sure! Hubby said not to as he's confident it's a girl x


----------



## Pandasnax

did the scan look anything like my little boys ? and i honestly think there right you will just be second gessing as like you said itsa girl after 2 boys! that alone might make you thik its too good to be true :) if you only have 2 weeks till your 20 week scan id hold on till then but i dont think they will have got it wrong they put more effort in with you paying ect :) xx


----------



## GemM83

Pandasnax said:


> I recon all is ok :) i had a gender scan at 16+4 and he was definatly a boy! i said boy before the person scanning me did haha! did you get a potty shot? heres the one of my little boy as you can see im deffinitly on team blue haha

Tee hee! Possibly the best scan I have seen!! Adorable!! Lol


----------



## MrsBaby2

rozzibee said:


> This is what she wrote in my notes x
> 
> Oops, no idea why that's upside down

It doesn't say anything about finding out the gender. Just say they couldn't tell the gender and you will like to find out! Also you can say you had the bonding scan because you were concerned and didn't want to put more strain on NHS by requesting one!


----------



## kimbob89

rozzibee said:


> What are the chances of a 16 week gender scan being wrong? I've got my 20 week scan in two weeks so I'm hoping they will double check for me then, although sometimes they can be quite funny about checking if you've already had a private scan, and she's written in my notes that i had a 16 week bonding scan!

I thought I would update you..I've had my 20 week scan and the 16 week scan was correct baby is still a little girl.. plus they didnt even take my notes so they might not even see youve had a scan. HTH


----------



## Selaphyna

You should be able to ask to reconfirm if baby is boy or girl.

with my son, I had a scan at 20 weeks. It wasn't hard to miss he was a boy, lol, plus honestly I didnt really need to be told as all gut feeling told me i was having a boy and first name I thought of was his. 
I then had another scan around 40 weeks 5 days, mostly to make sure fluid levels were okay, and I didn't even ask, but the tech, reconfirmed that he was a boy. All I could think was, it'd be a bad time to tell me he's a girl when I've known for over 20 weeks it was a boy.


----------

